# Sterile Water Period Over...



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 12, 2013)

I realize all pumps are different but do I need to switch it off when I disconnect today..........?

Because I cant see an off button as such.......

I need to hand it back on Monday for them then to work out my basal rates before going live on the 21st......

The DSN set a flat basal rate of 0.025u/H just in order to get he pump functioning, so not a lot coming out....

Am I confused here.........?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 12, 2013)

I wouldn't have thought so. The only way to turn it off (on my daughters anyway) is to take the battery out. Could you not just take the reservoir out and just leave it on ? Then it won't be dripping smidgins of saline once an hour.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 12, 2013)

Leave it on, but alter the base rate to Nil !!!

Good practice for next week !


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks guys............

I had a sift through the manual and like you said trophy, just adjusted the basal rate to zero.....

It was strange seeing the little hole on my stomach with it oozing sterile water and it doesn't come off that easy........lol......


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 12, 2013)

How have you found it so far NRB (sleeping and so on)?

Have you had a chance to do a set change with your saline reservoir?


----------



## Deeko (Jan 16, 2013)

Good to see your just a final step away from going live as it were Novarapidboi.

My heads full of questions but the one I'll ask is what pump you decided on from those offered in Lanarkshire?

All the best for next week, I'm sure you'll take to it quickly.

*EDIT Nevermind, I see the thread on the Medtronic Paradigm, nice.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 16, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> How have you found it so far NRB (sleeping and so on)?
> 
> Have you had a chance to do a set change with your saline reservoir?



I have found the wearing of it really good actually, hardly notice it.........its a bit of a pain getting undressed etc as it clipped on to my belt or pocket....that's a very minor issue.....

I have not had the chance to change the reservoir yet, although I was briefly shown the basics....

When I start on insulin on the 21st, there will be a group training session which will be on the Monday through to Thursday...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 16, 2013)

Deeko said:


> Good to see your just a final step away from going live as it were Novarapidboi.
> 
> My heads full of questions but the one I'll ask is what pump you decided on from those offered in Lanarkshire?
> 
> ...



I suppose I did have a choice, but it was recommended to go with the Paradigm Veo as it had the largest reservoir, which would suit me better being a big strong boy...


----------



## trophywench (Jan 16, 2013)

Gosh - how big are they for the Paradigm then?


----------



## Dory (Jan 16, 2013)

i end up walking round with mine in my teeth when i'm dealing with clothes.  I'm sure I look a nutter but my cats and other half seem to accept it (god knows what they think really  )


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 16, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Gosh - how big are they for the Paradigm then?



2 sorts: 
5 series 180u (ish)
7 series 300u

Incidentally it took me a while to get used to the undressing thing, but now it's 2nd nature to take trousers off first and temporarily clip to Tshirt or whatever


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2013)

Well Roche is 315u standard.  So not partic big then, NRB?  LOL

I'm a little woman, a res lasts me a good 10 days......


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 21, 2013)

Dory said:


> i end up walking round with mine in my teeth when i'm dealing with clothes.  I'm sure I look a nutter but my cats and other half seem to accept it (god knows what they think really  )



Ha,ha ....exactly what I do!.....I have teeth marks in my pump!


----------

